# Big Dogs can Fly (Agility video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)




----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Lovely


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

cool video


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yay! Love agility videos!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice! I love seeing fast GSDs  Who is the dog?


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

I believe that is Jerry Kiah and his Ex Man


----------

